# Officer Answers 911 Call, Confronts Man With Knife



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

> *Cop Shoots, Kills Man *
> Officer Answers 911 Call, Confronts Man With Knife
> 
> POSTED: 7:28 am EDT June 23, 2004
> ...


----------



## mpc111 (Oct 4, 2002)

Just saw this story on the 12 o'clock news and already the media is second guessing the officer's actions. When will the media ever learn that these incidents happen in fractions of a second and not played out over an extended amount of time?


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

mpc111 @ Wed Jun 23 said:


> Just saw this story on the 12 o'clock news and already the media is second guessing the officer's actions. When will the media ever learn that these incidents happen in fractions of a second and not played out over an extended amount of time?


Not until they are the ones confronted with the incident... instead of reporting it... :roll:


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

*Foxborough shooting*

FOXBORO, Mass. -- A police officer shot and killed a man who was advancing towards her brandishing a knife early Wednesday morning, the Norfolk district attorney said.

Thomas K. Shea, 45, of Walpole, died around 1 a.m. following a domestic disturbance at the home of his ex-wife, District Attorney William Keating said.

Keating said Shea threatened the female officer, who was not immediately named, with a knife that was 10 or 12 inches long. The officer warned him and backed away to the end of the driveway and then retreated across the street before shooting him when he advanced within 10 to 12 feet of her.

Keating said reports from several witnesses and preliminary forensic evidence indicated the officer had no choice but to fire her gun.

"We have conducted the investigation independently and we have consistent reports from several witnesses that the warnings were issued. We have trace evidence at the scene indicating what happened," he said. "Everything is consistent with a shooting in which the officer had no recourse but to discharge that weapon."

The officer is undergoing stress counseling, Keating said. (AP)


----------



## mpc111 (Oct 4, 2002)

Mv,
I know you know the answer to that question. I was hoping someone from the media, who may browse the board, could chime in. (wishful thinking)


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

MPC... ya I know I was stating the obvious... for some reason I still felt the need to say it...

NECN's report on the incident didn't smear the officers judgement at all... I was happy to watch that...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

The jackass brother(of dead guy) is blaming the police because there was only 1 responding officer. "If there were more than one cop they could have talked him out of it" or stupid words to that effect. What an assh0le. Hey dipshit maybe if your dumbass drunk brother wasn't arguing with his ex, the cops wouldn't have been called. Maybe, just maybe, if said dumbass didn't go after the cop with a knife he wouldn't be dead.
F him, good kill (sorry not PC for you wishy washy types), and F the brother.... People suck, take friggin responsibility for your actions and stop blaming the cops because YOU screw up... If the female was killed I guarantee the brother would blame the cops taking too long waiting for an assist.


Oh yah, these opinions are soley those of the author and do not reflect those of my employer. Don't like em? Neither I nor my employer care....


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey with our training of the 21 foot rule hes lucky he got within 12 feet of her and shes lucky she still didnt take a knife wound from that distance.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mv577 @ 6/23/2004 2:42:47 PM said:


> NECN's report on the incident didn't smear the officers judgment at all... I was happy to watch that...


They never seem too either, I like it when they just report the facts instead of attempting to put their personal thoughts into the reporting to advance their ranking in the polls. Most news reporters seem like they are auditioning for a part in a drama or something.

That reminds me of an interview where one of our guys was in a shooting, the reporter from RI Ch. 10 asked why didn't the officer shoot the knife out of the suspects hand. Another reporter from a different station stated loud enough for everyone to hear "my 10 year old can ask better questions than that" That statement kinda put an end to the stupid questions for the rest of the interview.

Back on topic: It all sounds justified, there is a time and a place for Monday morning quarterbacking and police involved shootings are not one of them. The media needs to get back to reporting an unbiased view of the facts.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm with the Deuce man-I'm makin sure I go home after my shift.....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Deuce @ 23 Jun 2004 14:55 said:


> The jackass brother(of dead guy) is blaming the police because there was only 1 responding officer. "If there were more than one cop they could have talked him out of it" or stupid words to that effect. What an assh0le.


Oh yeah, gotta love that. I heard a few civilian opinions on the radio today that if it were a male officer, he would have just knocked the knife out of the guy's hand, or talked him down man-to-man. Bullshit! She did what she had to do, like any officer, male or female, would.

I also heard some kook on Howie Carr talking about how she should have aimed for his kneecap or shoulder. I love when these opinionated a-holes say that the police should aim better so no lives need be lost. Classic! :cussing:


----------



## mpc111 (Oct 4, 2002)

Havin' been in an eerily similar incident a few weeks ago, I can tell you there is NO reasoning with someone who wants to die. I'd rather be reading this guy's obituary than seeing this officer on ODMP.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

also heard some kook on Howie Carr talking about how she should have aimed for his kneecap or shoulder. I love when these opinionated a-holes say that the police should aim better so no lives need be lost. Classic!

if the PO had disregarded her training and done that and missed and then was stabbed it would still somehow be her fault. As far as the Brother of the deceased throwing stones at the PD for handling the situation maybe if the Brother or some other family member had stepped up to the plate and mentioned to someone that the deceased obviously had some domestic and mental health issues maybe this situation could have been avoided, but then again calling the local pd from your ex wifes and stating you have a shotgun isnt the smartest move either. the DA cleared the officer good enough for me. As far as the media second guessing the Police didnt you know reporters are masters of the spoken word they know everything and can do everything better than any of us trained people dripping sarcasm intended


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It is so messed up how oftenly enough, these family members are always on the attack. If you shoot someone who was a known killer and had a huge BOP of violent crimes, his Mother would still be on TV saying "My Boy wouldn't hurt a soul!, he just hung out with the wrong crowd. He was a loving and caring man." Oh please, make me :uc: :uc:


----------



## DC813 (Jul 5, 2003)

The other issue here, is that the suspect that got dead was the one that called the police in the first place, so it wasn't like he didn't know who to expect at the door when he came charging out with a blade in his hand. TOUGH SHIT, that is his fault and the fact that the media (that not only lack experience and training on police involved shootings, but also often lack common sense) is already speculating as to excessive force etc is sickening. 
The other issue presented on the news was why Foxboro PD only had one car there, reportedly the other units were tied up on a fatal accident. No one seems to mind the fact that cities and towns are laying off cops in record numbers, but in this situation they want Foxboro to have 3+ cars to respond to everything, not to mention the fact that 20 cars could have been enroute, but one was ALREADY THERE and had to act.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Lets face it most media outlets are never going to give us a break when it comes to situations like this. What I find particular disturbing was the fact that the brother of the deceased individual tried brining her experience or lark their of as a possible reason why his brother is dead. ( " I think there is some negligence on that part of the Police. There should have been more tact. There should have been more experienced officers to deal with it" taken from Daily Transcript story by Heather McCarron 6/2404) *OK!!!! * So a P.O. with 5,10,15+ years on would react the same way I think not

What if anything has been said about the poor officer who shot and killed this man and know has to live with it for the rest of her life. *Sure maybe if ?* FPD wasn't backing up Walpole for traffic at an accident more officers could have gone and some other outcome could have happened maybe not though. So say all 4 or 5 or how many officers were on that went to the house do you really think that if they thought this suspect was threating which he by all accounts both by officer and witness testimony they would not have in any less means Lets just put it behind us and call it what it is *a good shoot*. She did what she was *trained to do* and *she went home that morning. *


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Even if you had more cops there, the shitbird still would've been "capped". I think if there were 5 PO's there, you would have had 5 PO's that could have potentially been shooting him... more guns.. more holes... Like any of us, if someone went after another Officer with a knife I'd shoot him (the shitbird) and I'm sure most others would too. This guy was a disturbed and dangerous individual. Of course I CAN sympathize with the Brother about losing a loved one, but to try to play it out as a error on the Police is wrong. 

The Brother, like the media, needs to place themselves in our shoes, mentally, and ask "What would I do if a crazed person came after me with a knife?" Any of them who answer "wait" or "let's talk". etc. would be dead.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Is it me or is the media all of a sudden releasing the officer involved name in shootings? Up until this year, the name was held at least until the investigation was completed. It is stressful enough to shot and kill someone, never mind having your name challenged in the media. :BM:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

No, I've noticed in the past 4 years or so (at least that's when I started paying attention) that the name of the officer is often released within a few days.


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

I work in the town next to Foxboro. I can't stand this type of media crap. It always put a negative spin on the shit we do. As far as I'm concerned -good shoot- no if's and's or but's. On another not they always criticize smaller towns like mine and Foxboro that nothing ever happens here, well i guess they really can say much at this point in time.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

> also heard some kook on Howie Carr talking about how she should have aimed for his kneecap or shoulder. I love when these opinionated a-holes say that the police should aim better so no lives need be lost. Classic!


Several years ago, while with another agency, a gentleman approached my partner and I at our stationary post and told us of this group "Cops for Christ." Apparently it was comprised of christian sharpshooters who trained and trained so if that moment came, they could SHOOT THE WEAPON OUT OF THE BADGUY'S HAND WITHOUT KILLING HIM. :roll:

Somehow I managed to keep a straight face when I told him we had a similar Christian-based progam here: Somebody pulls a weapon on me, I am sending him home to Jesus. :lol:

I think my old partner still has sinus damage from the coffee coming out of his nose...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SRR,

Glad I wasn't drinking coffee... that cracked me up... funny!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Two things;

1. God bless the officer for doing a difficult job, day in and day out.
=D> 
2. a special message for our media "friends........................
:FM: :fu2: :F:


----------

